# Grafikeinstellungen für Dawn of War 2 werden nicht übernommen



## PCBastler (21. November 2009)

*Grafikeinstellungen für Dawn of War 2 werden nicht übernommen*

Hallo

Habe heute Abend Dawn of War 2 installiert und festgestellt das ich die Grafikeinstellungen nicht verändern kann,wenn ich auf Accept drücke ladet er neu und sie haben sich nicht verändert und dadurch sieht das Spiel halt nicht sonderlich gut aus.Ich verwende Windows Vista 32bit.

PCBastler


----------



## PCBastler (22. November 2009)

*AW: Grafikeinstellungen für Dawn of War 2 werden nicht übernommen*

So,Ich hab jetzt rausgefunden das man im Startparameter von Dawn of War 2
Die Settings auch verändern kann,nur weis ich nicht wie man das öffnet.
Bitte helft mir!

PCBastler


----------



## mayo (22. November 2009)

*AW: Grafikeinstellungen für Dawn of War 2 werden nicht übernommen*

Hi,
komisches Problem. Hast du schon mal ge googlet...  Ich habe persönliche keine Probleme damit. Mit Vista 64bit und jetzt mit Win7 evau. gehts auch .

Schau mal hier Startseite - DawnofWar.de | GetYourRiotGear
Vielleicht findest du da etwas.


----------



## PCBastler (22. November 2009)

*AW: Grafikeinstellungen für Dawn of War 2 werden nicht übernommen*



mayo schrieb:


> Hi,
> komisches Problem. Hast du schon mal ge googlet...  Ich habe persönliche keine Probleme damit. Mit Vista 64bit und jetzt mit Win7 evau. gehts auch .
> 
> Schau mal hier Startseite - DawnofWar.de | GetYourRiotGear
> Vielleicht findest du da etwas.



Ich weiß das Prob ist wirklich komisch,aber ich habs geschafft das jetzt wenigstens die Welt Und die Spce Marines oder wehr auch immer wieder gut aussehen.Nur leider wollen die Effekte noch nicht so wie ich will. 
 PS:Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen wie man das Startparameter öffnet?

Gruß


----------



## mayo (23. November 2009)

*AW: Grafikeinstellungen für Dawn of War 2 werden nicht übernommen*

Du kannst in Steam die "Eigenschaften" von dem Game öffnen. Dort kannst du auch einen Startparameter vergeben. Da kopierst du das dier eine "-disable32bitcheck". *Ohne ""*

Dann sollte es gehen. Teste mal bitte. Wenn es nciht geht, versuchen wirs über die Verknüpfung.


----------



## PCBastler (23. November 2009)

*AW: Grafikeinstellungen für Dawn of War 2 werden nicht übernommen*



mayo schrieb:


> Du kannst in Steam die "Eigenschaften" von dem Game öffnen. Dort kannst du auch einen Startparameter vergeben. Da kopierst du das dier eine "-disable32bitcheck". *Ohne ""*
> 
> Dann sollte es gehen. Teste mal bitte. Wenn es nciht geht, versuchen wirs über die Verknüpfung.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube wenn die Stormboyz auf die Erde knallen sah das früher besser aus.Bei den Texturen is alles OK.
Könnte es  sein das meine Graka da nicht so mitmacht.
Is ne HD 2600 pro mit 512 MB GDDR 2 Ram,vielleicht liegts ja daran.

PCBastler


----------



## mayo (23. November 2009)

*AW: Grafikeinstellungen für Dawn of War 2 werden nicht übernommen*

Das könnte sehr wohl daran liegen.
Gib mal bitte dein gesamtes Sys an. Auch mit DX version, Treiber usw..


----------



## PCBastler (23. November 2009)

*AW: Grafikeinstellungen für Dawn of War 2 werden nicht übernommen*



mayo schrieb:


> Das könnte sehr wohl daran liegen.
> Gib mal bitte dein gesamtes Sys an. Auch mit DX version, Treiber usw..



System:

-Windows Vista 32bit
-AMD Athlon 64 X2 5400+ (2,8 GHZ)
-2048 MB DDR 2 Ram
-ATI Radeon HD 2600 pro 512 MB GDDR 2 Ram (PCI-e,Treiber:9.11,DX 10 fähig)
-500 GB Seagate Festplatte 7.200 U/Min
Monitor:LG Flatron W2252TQ 22"


----------



## mayo (23. November 2009)

*AW: Grafikeinstellungen für Dawn of War 2 werden nicht übernommen*

ok.
könntest du evtl. einen screeni posten? Damit wir genau wissen was du meinst.
Es könnte aber tatsächlich an der "schwachen" graka liegen! poste auch mal ein Screen von den Einstellungen di du gewählt hast.


----------



## PCBastler (24. November 2009)

*AW: Grafikeinstellungen für Dawn of War 2 werden nicht übernommen*



mayo schrieb:


> ok.
> könntest du evtl. einen screeni posten? Damit wir genau wissen was du meinst.
> Es könnte aber tatsächlich an der "schwachen" graka liegen! poste auch mal ein Screen von den Einstellungen di du gewählt hast.



Hier sind die Einstellungen:           -Post Processing: Aus
-Auflösung: 1024x768                  -Physik: An
-Schader Qualität:Hoch                -Umgebungsdetails:Hoch
-Modellqualität: Hoch                   -Effektdichte:Hoch
-Antialiasing:Aus                         -Regendetailstufe:Aus
-Texturendetails: Hoch                 -Weiche Partikel:Aus          
-Schatten: Aus
-Reflexionen: Niedrig
-Physik: An
-Umgebunsdetails: Hoch
-Effektdichte: Hoch
-Regendetailstufe:Aus
-Weiche Partikel: Aus
Ich weis leider net wie ich einen Screenshot mache ich finde keine Taste dafür. 

PCBastler


----------



## midnight (24. November 2009)

*AW: Grafikeinstellungen für Dawn of War 2 werden nicht übernommen*



PCBastler schrieb:


> Ich weis leider net wie ich einen Screenshot mache ich finde keine Taste dafür.



Einfach "Druck" drücken, dann Paint öffnen und STRG+V drücken (=

so far


----------



## mayo (24. November 2009)

*AW: Grafikeinstellungen für Dawn of War 2 werden nicht übernommen*

Ich würde erstmal die Physik ausschalten. Bessere Details wirst du wahrscheinlich mit deiner Hardware nicht hinkriegen. Partikeleffekte/dichte auch runter. Kannst dann dafür etwas mehr an der bei den Reflexionen einstellen.  

Hast du schon mal die vom Game vorgeschlagene Quali übernommen? Ändert sich da was?


----------



## PCBastler (26. November 2009)

*AW: Grafikeinstellungen für Dawn of War 2 werden nicht übernommen*



mayo schrieb:


> Ich würde erstmal die Physik ausschalten. Bessere Details wirst du wahrscheinlich mit deiner Hardware nicht hinkriegen. Partikeleffekte/dichte auch runter. Kannst dann dafür etwas mehr an der bei den Reflexionen einstellen.
> 
> Hast du schon mal die vom Game vorgeschlagene Quali übernommen? Ändert sich da was?



hab ich auch schon probiert,funzt aber auch net.Irgendwie werde ich nicht schlau aus der ganzen Sache früher ging alles auf hoch und es hat die Einstellungen auch übernommen.

PCBastler


----------



## mayo (26. November 2009)

*AW: Grafikeinstellungen für Dawn of War 2 werden nicht übernommen*

Das ist alle komisch...
Schreib das mal im offiziellen THQ Forum!
Lösche doch mal einfach die "configuration.ula" aus deinem Benutzer Ordner..

Sonst würde ich als aller letzte Möglich das Game neu installieren samt neusten Treiber für Graka. Aber das mach ich selber ungern weil es das Problem nicht behebt sondern nur temporär löst..


----------



## PCBastler (27. November 2009)

*AW: Grafikeinstellungen für Dawn of War 2 werden nicht übernommen*

Naja egal,vielleicht ändert sich das ja alles mit ner neuen Grafikkarte.
Hohl mir nähmlich bald eine neue.
Aufjedenfall danke für die Hilfe.

EDIT: So ich hab mir jetzt eine HD 4770 von XFX geholt.Ich hab jetzt natürlich einen großen Pervormancegewinn erzielt,aber die Effekte sind noch immer so schlecht.Jetzt weiß ich echt net mehr weiter.

PCBastler


----------

